# After lunch today....



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats typical sign wiring isn't it?

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Thats typical sign wiring isn't it?
> 
> Pete



For a hack, sure. A real electrician would have landed the wiring in the sign itself.











Or at least right next to it so the bell box would be on the sign's post.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

They should have use RMC....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> They should have use RMC....:laughing:



That *IS* RMC........... Rigid Make-believe Conduit. :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> That *IS* RMC........... Rigid Make-believe Conduit. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## seanmayorga (Feb 18, 2014)

Did you Photoshop the other two pictures or just mock up options?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

seanmayorga said:


> Did you Photoshop the other two pictures or just mock up options?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



I don't have PS, so I can't PS images. :no:

But I do have the ability to edit/manipulate photos. 

Sent from MyOuthouse using ButtWipes.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Sent from MyOuthouse using ButtWipes.


Lol..:laughing: 
Nice app


----------

